

Why is no one doing anything about the Golden Dawn in Greece? - Dracosphinx


======
littlegiantcap
The truth is Democracy is a bitter pill. It's not all sunshine and rainbows.
Like it or not it seems this group represents some of the Greek people and
it's their right to elect these people. If you want to "do something" about
the Golden Dawn, donate money or volunteer for an opposition party. You can't
suppress opinions you find inconvenient or even offensive. Even in the US,
there's tons of things that happen every single day that I'm completely
outraged about, but I don't try and silence people I disagree with. Instead, I
donate money and time to people who I feel will work to change these things.

------
runjake
I'm not overly familiar with the Greek Golden Dawn, other than what I've read
on Wikipedia or bits in the news.

I realize they are a neo-nazi organization, and even seem to embrace Nazism,
but what is their significance currently? Are they seeing widespread support?
Is their support growing at startling levels or what? What is their
significance that led to this interesting posting?

~~~
charonn0
Until very recently they were a fringe party with microscopic public support.
The ongoing Greek financial debacle and resulting terrible economic impact and
sometimes violent civil unrest has given them enough of a boost to actually
win seats in the Greek Parliament.

It's not so much that Neo-Nazi's in Greece exist, but that the Greek people
are starting to take them seriously and listen to what they have to say. It
might be akin to members of the KKK being elected to the US Congress.

~~~
mostlyquiet
We did have KKK members in congress
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_C._Byrd> and somehow we managed to
survive.

~~~
charonn0
Survive, yes. But then even Sen. Byrd later said, "I know now I was wrong.
Intolerance had no place in America. I apologized a thousand times ... and I
don't mind apologizing over and over again. I can't erase what happened." He
also stated that he was no longer a member when he ran for Congress.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2005/06...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2005/06/18/AR2005061801105_pf.html)

------
Dracosphinx
They seem to be very closely mirroring the Nazi rise to power in the 1930s.

~~~
charonn0
Europe responds very poorly to political and economic upheaval, which they
seem to undergo near the start of each century. Germany was in shambles after
WWI and so fomented the rise of National Socialism (which nearly conquered the
world) and France after the French Revolution and the Reign of Terror gave
rise to Emperor Napoleon (who nearly conquered all of Europe.) It looks like
it might be Greece's turn to experience collective insanity.

The European Union will either become far more powerful as a central
government, or it will collapse and even more chaos will follow.

